# Ok boys, looking for ideas.



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The pictures are of a 4000 sq/ft home, potential remodel for me, if I can come up with a general plan to that keeps a low budget. This home was built in 1974 or so, mansard style roof lines that are facades, flat roof on top. The rock is granite, the shakes have to go. 

Any constructive ideas would be appreciated, especially photos of similar homes that may have had significant alterations. I did one similar several years ago where we straightened the facades (mansard roof line) and sided it with polar wall, and built a 4/12 gable roof on top, but this home does not lend itself the that same design, so any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

A few images I found that may stretch the imagination.

The last home pictured is where I want to with this, but the budget may preclude it.....but it does have the appeal I think my clients would like.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Any height limitations? 

Maybe overframe a lodge style roof with metal... 

edit--Here's a rough idea








Porch could wrap to the driveway side too..
The bumpout in back would be a shed dormer..

Then you could do phases to complete the inside as the budget allows..:shifty:


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

What would the remodeled house have or do, that the current house does not (in terms of looks, light, energy efficiency, function, etc)?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, what do they want it to look like?

Like I said before, I think the stone is cool but, the drab old shakes really take away from it.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Bill Z said:


> What would the remodeled house have or do, that the current house does not (in terms of looks, light, energy efficiency, function, etc)?


Modernization. The architectural style is very dated, and not popular.


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Can the stone be removed if so I would go with stuco or a mix of stuco and cultured stone. The facade seams to be hanging alot lower than needed. I would try connecting roof lines!


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Or pull the second story facade framing off to expose level second story walls and go with a truss system on the top


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

I'm thinking 5 gallons of gas and a match might be a good starting point....

Seriously though- when you say "keep a low budget", how low are we talking, and what's it supposed to accomplish. Obviously the house looks like azz, but aside from that, do they want to replace the windows for better efficiency? Do any additions? Reconfigure the floorplans? 

If the mansard crap is all built outside the wall lines, the easiest thing to do would be to tear it all off and turn the house into a flat-roofed comtemporary.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Bob Kovacs said:


> If the mansard crap is all built outside the wall lines, the easiest thing to do would be to tear it all off and turn the house into a flat-roofed comtemporary.



I like the way this man thinks.

Main reason I'm not an architect(well, beside the college education, understanding of mathematical concepts, and attention to detail) is that I'd always try to turn everything into an arts and crafts/bungalow style home.

When I think flat roof, I think...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you work with an architect that could come up with some drawings. I try not to get involved in design too much on remodels. I can offer my suggestions but for permits etc. it's necessary to really get an architect involved. they think differently than contractors do. I would bring in an architect and tell the homeowner that they will end up with the best overall layout/design and function in the end. 

are you re-structuring the whole second floor?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Joasis..
I came up with this just as a quick sketch ,,
I would keep the stone,,, scrap the mansards re- do the lower roof planes,,, cedar up above ,,, a freezer board around the entire perimeter, corbels under the soffits in the front on the entire jut-outs with the freezer board behind it,,, matching exterior sash cedar color on the 1st floor.... to many options to list....but you get the gist of what is going on here... but I would try to keep that stone...

just my 2 cents..

B,


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

whatever you do it definitely needs some larger windows so it doesn't look like a fort/castle/dungeon/prison.

"welcome to my home stronghold. we are strategically located and built for optimum defense. Please make yourself at home and feel safe within our walls!"

I think you should nickname this the turtle house


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks PrestigeR&D, just the kind of ideas I am trying to work up...I wish I had the computer talent.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Joasis..
> I came up with this just as a quick sketch ,,
> I would keep the stone,,, scrap the mansards re- do the lower roof planes,,, cedar up above ,,, a freezer board around the entire perimeter, corbels under the soffits in the front on the entire jut-outs with the freezer board behind it,,, matching exterior sash cedar color on the 1st floor.... to many options to list....but you get the gist of what is going on here... but I would try to keep that stone...
> 
> ...


Hey Artemis, That's pretty cool.:thumbsup::notworthy


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:Better hurry, Loneframer is itching to get busy.......hard to tell at this distance........Framerman maybe? Either or, you're in good hands.:laughing:

Cool project, enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Joasis..
> I came up with this just as a quick sketch ,,
> I would keep the stone,,, scrap the mansards re- do the lower roof planes,,, cedar up above ,,, a freezer board around the entire perimeter, corbels under the soffits in the front on the entire jut-outs with the freezer board behind it,,, matching exterior sash cedar color on the 1st floor.... to many options to list....but you get the gist of what is going on here... but I would try to keep that stone...
> 
> ...


Hey you took the visions right out of my mind, Great job!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I had to get in on this too.

Andy.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow Scipio.....impressive. 

If I am restricted on budget, I was actually thinking about going a little more Spanish style with the tile roofing (metal) to replace the mansard shakes, stucco in place of siding, and a complementary brick to replace the stone.....but...the ideas are great.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Joasis..
I thought you wanted to scrap the mansard,,,, i have some free time... I'll re-do that with what you would like...I am sure scarp is on it as well...:thumbsup: Are you open to the idea of some larger windows on the jut outs..?

any chance you can identify the pictures -ie; front facade,left,back facade ,right- a walk around identification?

B,


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Sure.....and the reason the mansards could end up remaining is the budget. The original numbers discussed would almost make it practical to demo the existing home and build new. 

If I can come up with a reasonable, practical alternative, this project could get a green light, and could be really sharp on a street with all '70s style....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

joasis said:


> Sure.....and the reason the mansards could end up remaining is the budget. The original numbers discussed would almost make it practical to demo the existing home and build new.
> 
> If I can come up with a reasonable, practical alternative, this project could get a green light, and could be really sharp on a street with all '70s style....


any chance you can identify those pictures....

thanks Joasis..
B,


----------

